
.engineering domains considered harmful - jesperht
https://medium.com/@jesperht/engineering-domains-considered-harmful-ac41bc8c95fa
======
trqx
> Until then, I would advise against using this TLD.

Conclusion is absurd, I'd advise against using LinkedIn.

~~~
jesperht
In an ideal world, yes - that would be the right move. However, LinkedIn is
such a critical tool in the context of business, that it simply cannot be
ignored/avoided.

